# دائرة الحماية ضد الارتفاع أو الانخفاض الزائد في جهد الكهرباء المغذية للأجهزة



## Omar Mekkawy (21 يوليو 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:​ 


موضوعي اليوم هو : دائرة الحماية ضد الارتفاع أو الانخفاض الزائد في جهد الكهرباء المغذية للأجهزة​ 


شرح الدائرة :​ 


هذه الدائرة تحمي الثلاجات وكذلك الأجهزة الأخرى من الارتفاع المفرط أو الانخفاض المفرط في الجهد المغذي. الدارة المتكاملة ​ 

LM324 وهي IC2 التي تحتوي على 4 مكبر عمليات op-amp نستخدم منها 2 فقط في الدائرة وهما N1 و N2، كل op-amp يعمل كمُقارن comparator. يتصل البور سبلاي الغير منتظم بمجموعة مقاومات متصلة معا على التوالي هي R1 و المقاومة المتغيرة VR1 و R2. نفس البور سبلاي متصل بالدايودزينر 6,8 فولت (ZD1) عبر المقاومة R3.​ 

تم ضبط Hالمقاومة المتغيرة R1 بحيث يكون الجهد عند المدخل الغير عاكس non-inverting terminal (الطرف 3) لمكبر العمليات N1، اقل من جهد الزينر 6,8 فولت وذلك عندما يكون جهد كهرباء الحائط يتراوح ما بين 180 إلى 240 فولت AC. وبالتالي يكون خرج مكبر العمليات N1 في هذه الحالة = صفر ويبقى الترانزيستور T1 في حالة OFF. الريلي المتصلة بمجمع الترانزيستورT1 ستبقى غير مفعّلة (طافيه) لكن الجهاز ( الثلاجة ) تكون مغذاة عبر نقاط تماس الريلي N/C بالكهرباء والوضع يكون طبيعي (انظر للمُخطط). ​ 

عندما يرتفع جهد التغذية AC إلى قيمة اكبر من 240 فولت، ستزداد بالتالي قيمة الجهد DC المغذي للطرف 3 من مكبر العمليات N1. الطرف 2 من N1 لا زال جهده ثابتاً عند القيمة 6,8 فولت بسبب وجود ديود زينر. عندما يصبح الجهد عند المدخل 3 اكبر منه عند المدخل 2 سيتحول خرج N1 من الحالة السابقة صفر فولت إلى High مما يؤدي إلى تشغيل الترانزيستور T1 وبالتالي تفعيل الريلي RL والنتيجة قطع التغذية AC عن الثلاجة (الجهاز). وبذلك نكون قد حمينا الثلاجة (أو أي جهاز) من الارتفاع الزائد في جهد التغذية AC. ​ 

الآن تعال نتأمل حالة هبوط الجهد المغذي للجهاز عن 180 فولت AC. عند حدوث ذلك تصبح قيمة الجهد DC عند المدخل العاكس inverting terminal ( الطرف 6 لمكبر العمليات N2) اقل من قيمة الجهد DC عند المدخل الغير عاكس (الطرف 5) والذي جهده ثابتا عند القيمة 6 فولت. عندئذٍ سيتحول خرج N2 إلى High وستشتغل الريلي من خلال الترانزيستور T1. عندما تشتغل الريلي ستقطع جهد التغذية AC عن الثلاجة وهكذا نكون حمينا الثلاجة من الهبوط المفرط في جهد التغذية عندما يقل عن 180 فولت AC. الـ IC1 تتغذى بجهد منتظم 12 فولت DC. ​ 

الخلاصة تشتغل الريلي في حالتين الأولى عندما يزداد الجهد على الطرف 3 عن 6,8 فولت، والثانية عندما يقل الجهد عند الطرف 6 عن 6 فولت. يمكن ضبط الدائرة ككل من خلال المقاومتين المتغيرتين VR1 و VR2.​ 

هذا كل ما قيل عن الدائرة، أنت الآن عليك أن تقرأ ذلك الشرح بتأمل لتكون مستعداً للإجابة عن تساؤلاتي.​ 

ملاحظة: أنا اعرف أن هذه الدائرة مفيدة جداً ويمكن تصنيعها على نطاق واسع، لكن لو سمحت لا تذهب الآن إلى تصنيعها لان بها أخطاء كثيرة. اصبر وافهم معنا التفاصيل ومن ثم اذهب لتصنعها وأنت قادر على إعادة تصميمها بشكل أفضل وأكثر كفاءة.​ 





صورة الدائرة ستجدها في الملفات المرفقة 

هل موضوعي مفيد 
أخبروني عن طريق التقييم 

سوف أنزل مواضيع جديدة إن شاء الله


----------



## howkman (21 يوليو 2010)

عاشت ايدك طبعا شكد يسالونه بالعراق على هذا الجهاز رافع الفولتيه


----------



## wshiar (27 يوليو 2010)

thank you that is very very god circuit GOD bless you


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لا شكر على واجب

اي دائرة الكترونية تريدونها أخبروني اسمها و سوف اطلعكم عليها انشاء الله


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (30 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## eng189 (30 يوليو 2010)

Thank you for your great efforts.

I hope you more of success.


----------



## zeid25 (30 يوليو 2010)

قبل كل شيء تشكر على هذا المجهود المرفق بشرح ممتاز حول عمل الدارة .
واما عن فائدة هذه الدارة فهي مفيدة في بعض الحالات ولكنها قد لا تكون
كذلك في حالات اخرى . إذ انه في بعض الحالات قد يحدث اهتزاز متوالي 
في مصدر الكهرباء وهذا يعني أن الروليه ستعمل قطع ووصل عدة مرات متتالية 
وهذا يعتبر مشكلة قد تسبب تلف بعض الأجهزة الكهربائية ولذلك قد يكون من
المناسب أن تحتوي الدارة على قسم إضافي يمنع إعادة وصل التيار الكهربائي
قبل زمن معلوم مثلا 60 ثانية .

تحياتي :56:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:
هذه صورة الدائرة مرة اخرى



 


أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه
"


----------



## محمود احمد عمر (4 أغسطس 2010)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## ادور (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## The friend (7 أغسطس 2010)

زادك الله علما ونفعك بما تعلمت


----------



## assilkld (7 أغسطس 2010)

merci pour ce travail


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:​ 
:55:ارجوا ان تكون الردود باللغة العربية:55:​


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:55:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:55:​


----------



## رشيدف (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششكككككككور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بانيبال (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور أخي العزيز جهد مميز .*


----------



## alihumad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شششششششششششششششكككككككككككك


----------



## alihumad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

نششششكركم


----------



## عاطف اسماعيل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخى وسدد خطاك ووفقك لما ينفع الناس
وشكرا لك على هالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك اخى وسدد خطاك ووفقك لما ينفع الناس
> وشكرا لك على هالمعلومات القيمه



لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## marafa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أحييك اخي الكريم علي الدائره الرائعة
بسيطه وممتازة


----------



## خالد حاج عيسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نرجو من الله التوفيق وشكرا على هذه الدارة الحلوة 
اخوك خالد حاج عيسى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

marafa قال:


> أحييك اخي الكريم علي الدائره الرائعة
> بسيطه وممتازة


 


خالد حاج عيسى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نرجو من الله التوفيق وشكرا على هذه الدارة الحلوة
> اخوك خالد حاج عيسى



شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود​


----------



## ibrahemweb (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك وادخلك الجنه


----------



## إبن جبير (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل ، مزيد من العطاء.


----------



## salaam60 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ibrahemweb قال:


> بارك الله فيك وغفر لك وادخلك الجنه


 


إبن جبير قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الفاضل ، مزيد من العطاء.


 


salaam60 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لكم جميعاً 
و أرجوا أن يكون الموضوع مفيد
:13::13::13::13:​


----------



## علاء الكعبي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## خليل العزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

علاء الكعبي قال:


> وفقك الله


 


خليل العزاوي قال:


> مشكور ونتمنى المزيد



شكراًلكم جميعاً و أرجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيداً
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## عدنان نعيم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جهود مباركه انشاء الله...مشكور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنان نعيم قال:


> جهود مباركه انشاء الله...مشكور



شكراًلك​


----------



## gamalonlin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

gamalonlin قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررر



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

samy hany قال:


> بارك الله لك وفيك



شكراً لك​


----------



## eng_moh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر الف شكر*


----------



## رياض مسلم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_moh قال:


> *الف شكر الف شكر*



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا ان تكون الدائرة مفيدة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رياض مسلم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا ان تكون الدائرة مفيدة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:81:هل يوجد المزيد من الردود:81:
:55::55::55::55:​


----------



## زيدالبقمي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات القيمه وننتظر المزيد منك ان شاء
الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

زيدالبقمي قال:


> شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات القيمه وننتظر المزيد منك ان شاء
> الله


السلام عليكم 
العفو 
ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

طارق ماهر قال:


> الف الف الف شكر



العفو 
شكراً لك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## م.م فادي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

ماهي طرق الحماية من انخفاض الجهد في المنشآت الكبيرة والمعامل والمشافي وكيف نتجنب انخفاضه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

م.م فادي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم
> 
> ماهي طرق الحماية من انخفاض الجهد في المنشآت الكبيرة والمعامل والمشافي وكيف نتجنب انخفاضه



أولاً :- :56:شكراً لك على مشاركتك:56:
ثانيا:- 
هناك مثبتات جهد تسمى (استبليزر) و هى لها قدرات كبيرة جداً من الممكن أن تعمل على المباني و المنشآت الكبيرة 
و ظيفتها 
الحماية من إرتفاع و إنخفاض الجهد 
بمعنى :
اذا ارتفع الجهد يخفضه 
واذا انخفض الجهد يرفع الجهد​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

إضافة لما ذكره الأخ الفاضل عمر خالد فهذه المنشآت لا تتحمل انقطاع التيار و خصوصا اللحظى منها لوجود أجهزة حساسة، لذا عادة تزود بمصدر عديم الإنقطاع ups وهو بطارية ضخمة تتحمل الحمل 15 دقيقة مع دائرة تقويم مناسبة و جهاز عاكس لتوليد 220 أو 380 3 فاز لضمان عدم الإنقطاع فإن دام الإنقطاع أكثر من 15 إلى 30 ثانية تقوم الدائرة بتشغيل مولد ديزل لتولى التغذية لحين عودة التيار مرة أخرى وهذه الأجهزة تعمل 24ساعة و تقوم بعمل المثبت أيضا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> إضافة لما ذكره الأخ الفاضل عمر خالد فهذه المنشآت لا تتحمل انقطاع التيار و خصوصا اللحظى منها لوجود أجهزة حساسة، لذا عادة تزود بمصدر عديم الإنقطاع ups وهو بطارية ضخمة تتحمل الحمل 15 دقيقة مع دائرة تقويم مناسبة و جهاز عاكس لتوليد 220 أو 380 3 فاز لضمان عدم الإنقطاع فإن دام الإنقطاع أكثر من 15 إلى 30 ثانية تقوم الدائرة بتشغيل مولد ديزل لتولى التغذية لحين عودة التيار مرة أخرى وهذه الأجهزة تعمل 24ساعة و تقوم بعمل المثبت أيضا



السلام عليكم 
كلام صحيح 100% 
لكن انقطاع التيار في هذه المشآت مصيبة 
لأن بها أجهزة خاصة بقسم جراحة القلب 
و يجب أن تكون هذه الأجهزة متصلة بالتيار الكهربي 24 ساعة بدون انقطاع​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه هى وظيغة ups فهو يأخذ التيار من المصدر العمومى و يحوله لمستمر لتغذية الشاحن والإنفيرتر و يقوم الإنفيرتر بتغذية الحمل 24ساعة لتجنب الإنقطاع سواء اللحظى الخطير والذى يسبب reset للأجهزة و تلف القياسات أو المستديم. إن دام الإنقطاع أكثر من 15 ثانية يتولى تشغيل الديزل لأن الديزل يحتاج لدقائق حتى يستقر و يستطيع التغذية بالحمل و عند استقرار الديزل ينتقل دخل ups من العمومى للديزل والذى يظل يعمل حتى بعد عودة العمومى و الإنتظار فترة من ربع لإلى نصف ساعة لضمان استقرار التيار و أيضا إعادة شحن البطاريات خلال فترة السحب منها تحسبا لأى انقطاع آخر كما أن الديزل أيضا يكون من وحدتين أساسى واحتياطى تحسبا لفشل تشغيل إحداها


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك هذه المعلومات مفيدة جداً 
:56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## amsaad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
هذه الدائرة مهمة جدا لنا جميعا حيث لا أعتقد أن احدنا يود فقدان جهاز كهربي بالمنزل صرف على شرائة مبغا من المال فما بالك بمستشفى مثلا أو مصنع
فهذه الدائرة قد توفر مالا و جدا كبيرا بالرغم من انها لا تكلف شيئا 
شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

amsaad قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> هذه الدائرة مهمة جدا لنا جميعا حيث لا أعتقد أن احدنا يود فقدان جهاز كهربي بالمنزل صرف على شرائة مبغا من المال فما بالك بمستشفى مثلا أو مصنع
> فهذه الدائرة قد توفر مالا و جدا كبيرا بالرغم من انها لا تكلف شيئا
> شكرا لك اخى الكريم



شكراً لك 
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## فؤاد الكرطاني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

وقل أعملو فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون


----------



## فؤاد الكرطاني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن أعطاء شرح وافي عن كيفية نصب كاميرات المراقبة مع الرسم التوضيحي


----------



## اركان علوان (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

فؤاد الكرطاني قال:


> وقل أعملو فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون


صدق الله العظيم 
شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

فؤاد الكرطاني قال:


> ممكن أعطاء شرح وافي عن كيفية نصب كاميرات المراقبة مع الرسم التوضيحي


يمكنك إدراج سؤالك في موضوع جديد لتعم الفائدة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اركان علوان قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك ​


----------



## hr_m36 (17 يوليو 2011)

اللة ينعم عليك يابطل


----------



## عمار المحمدي (17 يوليو 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا ازادك الله و ايانا


----------



## عمار المحمدي (17 يوليو 2011)

*tariff سand economic*

الفصل الخمسين من الكتاب الشهير theraja


----------



## عمار المحمدي (17 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( و يسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربي وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) الاسراء


----------



## خالد صريوي (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو منك المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

hr_m36 قال:


> اللة ينعم عليك يابطل



شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

عمار المحمدي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ازادك الله و ايانا




شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
:84: وكل عام وانتم بخير :84:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

عمار المحمدي قال:


> الفصل الخمسين من الكتاب الشهير theraja




شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

عمار المحمدي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( و يسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربي وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) الاسراء



صدق الله العظيم 

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
:84: وكل عام وانتم بخير :84:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

خالد صريوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونرجو منك المزيد انشاء الله



إن شاء الله 
شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## mnati75 (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لعمل الخير يا رب


----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اجى لية سوال طيب الدائرة التى تم زكرها كام امبير لو محتاج ازود الا مبير فى الدائرة بمعنى لو ضعتها عند مدخل المنزل بحيث عند ارتفاع او انخفاض فى الكهرباء اية هية المكونات التى سوف تتم تغيرها


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (30 سبتمبر 2011)

طالب جديد2010 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور




*شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك *​


----------



## لنبني الوطن (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس


----------



## elwakil (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## B7R (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

العفو إخواني الكرام 
وأعتذر على تأخري في الرد عليكم بسبب الدراسة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## safwat azez (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

safwat azez قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا



:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:

:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## فرانكشتاين (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## heanaje (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سسسسسسسسس


----------



## a.s.a (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررر اخي الكريم*​


----------



## salam 68 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن اين هي السيركت داكرام الخاصة بهذا الجهاز اتمنى ان تنزله ليكون اكثر فائدة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى سعد مصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شرح ممتاز والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير إخواني الكرام 
وآسف على تأخري بالرد 

بالنسبة للأخ : *salam 68*
إن شاء الله سأحاول ان أنشأها لكم " نظراً للدراسة "


----------



## ajjour1 (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك على هالمعلومات القيمه​


----------



## en.ashraf (22 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## hussien95 (29 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## عمرو محمدمحمد (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وجيهة الحبشي (3 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## acer.7 (3 مايو 2012)

مشكور​


----------



## mkhuzanie (22 مايو 2012)

مشكور على هذه الدائرة ولكن لدي استفسار وهوا وجود ليد واحد احمر موصول على الريليه
ولكن اذا اردت تركيب ليد للتوتر المنخفض واخر للتوتر المرتفع اين يتم توصيلها بالدائرة
وشكرا


----------



## مروان القصار (23 مايو 2012)

بوركت جهودك


----------



## kingstone100321 (28 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حيدر الشويلي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود ولكن لم انتبه لما يحدث لو كان الرلي يعمل على 24 فولت


----------



## aboahmad74 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------



## aswwer (30 ديسمبر 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (1 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررراخى


----------



## eng.mohmedsalah10 (2 يناير 2013)

Omar Mekkawy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا شكر على واجب
> 
> اي دائرة الكترونية تريدونها أخبروني اسمها و سوف اطلعكم عليها انشاء الله


السلام عليكم 
هل استطيع ان اطلب منك المساعده فى ايجاد دائرة مفتاح بالمس ولكن يعمل على 220 فولت


----------



## reyadreyad (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم​


----------



## ياسر عبده (10 يناير 2013)

teslam


----------



## غريب الحالR (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahyanu (9 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## أهاب المصري (9 أبريل 2013)

سلمت يداك أخي الكريم وننتظر توضيح ما بها من أخطاء إن أمكن .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sinaaa (9 أبريل 2013)

ممكن بدون محول لو سمحت


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sony721 (18 أبريل 2013)

wshiar قال:


> thank you that is very very god circuit GOD bless you


عمل رائع وجارى التجربة


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ramocha (22 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم لو أمكن اريد دارة فقط تحمي من انخفاض الكهرباء الى 170 فوات اذا امكن


----------



## قصي حمودي (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## قصي حمودي (4 يونيو 2013)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع اخي


----------



## Saad Amouri (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بكم و جعل على أياديكم خيرا


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (16 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## fay344 (20 يونيو 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## tammamhanoun (26 يونيو 2013)

Thank you


----------



## علي جاسم محسن (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه معلومات


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## إيهاب2007 (15 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى
ولكن لم تناقشنا في سلبيات هذه الدائرة ومن ثم كيفية معالجة أخطائها


----------

